# Migration environnement MAC vers Linux



## Ezaibus (14 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite avoir des retours d'expériences sur des personnes qui ont changé complètement d'environnement MAC vers Linux.

En gros, depuis plusieurs années, je suis full mac. Chaque membre de ma famille dispose d'un Apple. Nous avons un macbook air et pro, 3 iPad et 2 iPhone. Bien entendu, nous sommes client Music, iCloud, Photos et nous utilisons l'Apple TV pour la TV, netflix, etc... Bien entendu en bon client, j'ai des applications achetés sur le store avec du partage familial.

Cependant, depuis quelque temps maintenant je suis fatigué de l'obsolescence des produits. 
Depuis la dernière MAJ du macbook air 4G sur Mojave celui-ci est une véritable tortue... J'ai le même problème avec un iPad mini et un iPad rétine. En revanche, je fais survivre un macbook pro 2010.
J'ai moins de problèmes avec les iPhone, mais nous les changeons tous les 2 ans...
J'ai aussi une réflexion sur nos données.

Aujourd'hui, je réfléchis à migrer tout notre environnement Apple sur Linux. 
À date, j'ai trouvé les solutions suivantes : 
- cloud = nextcloud avec un truc à la maison (vive la fibre) et un backup
- music = pas vraiment de sujet 
Par contre, je cherche encore : 
- Mac OS = Deepin ? elementary OS ? Ubuntu ?
- IOS = ?? Android ? :S kaios ? Visiblement pas de solution pour remplacer IOS sur iPhone...
- iPad = pas de solution tablette Linux
- Photo = gros problème pour tout récupérer et tout stocker...

Je suis preneur de vos avis.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2019)

Il est important de bien lister tout ce dont on a besoin.

En ce qui me concerne, mes exigences sont limitées : du moment que j'ai des éditeurs de texte, LaTeX, tous les langages de développement usuels (Python, C, Perl, Ruby, etc.), de quoi voir des vidéos et faire tourner des VMs pour compléter, ça me va.
À l'occasion j'utilise LibreOffice et, au pire, une antique VM Windows avec une assez vieille version d'Office qui marche pas mal.

Je suis plutôt Debian, donc par dérivation Ubuntu, Mint etc. Cela fonctionne très bien, sous réserve de s'assurer de la compatibilité du matériel _avant_ de tenter une installation. Un PC "neutre", un ASUS, un MBA (de 2011...) fonctionnent très bien sous elementaryOS (eOS) ou autres issus de Ubuntu (XUbuntu, KUbuntu et Mint, en l'occurrence). eOS est sympathique mais a quelques défauts : 

certaines options sont bridées et c'est un peu casse-pied de les faire sauter ;
jusqu'à présent, il n'y avait pas de méthode de mise à jour vers une nouvelle version majeure : il fallait tout réinstaller.
Autant prendre une Ubuntu légère et opter pour une interface et un thème qui convient.

Pour le moment, j'ai toujours un iPhone et je l'utilise pour la musique : je n'ai pas encore cherché/trouvé les applications qui me conviendraient sur Linux (remplacer iTunes) et Android. Ma musicothèque est un peu volumineuse et je n'ai pas encore fait la migration vers Rhythmbox ou Amarok. Je ne prendrai sans doute pas l'iPhone SE2 en préparation car mes Macs vont bientôt être trop vieux pour iTunes ou ses remplaçants et il me faudra opter pour une solution viable côté Android. 
Côté photo, je n'ai pas encore vraiment testé les outils de gestion de photos sur Linux.

Question interface, Android est pas mal du tout : il y a des progrès. Comme on peut choisir son lanceur d'application, on trouve d'excellents lanceurs, robustes et agréables. L'essentiel des applications que j'utilise existent sur Android donc la transition est simple. En on peut utiliser certains applications inexistantes sur iOS.

Côté tablette, iOS est, il me semble, des coudées au-dessus d'Android et, de toute façon, j'ai laissé tomber le sujet par un mélange de désintérêt et de coût trop élevé.

Au passage : profitant d'une opportunité qu'on ne peut refuser, j'ai récupéré une Surface Go de Micromou (la version "pro" : 128 GB RAM et "vrai" processeur) avec tout le toutim (clavier, dock, souris, stylet) et je suis très heureusement surpris. Qualité de fabrication impeccable, elle tourne très bien et comme on peut intégrer une distribution Linux (Ubuntu et quelques autres) au sein de W10, on a un bon compromis. Mais c'est plus un PC allégé qu'une tablette...


----------



## Ezaibus (15 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ton retour. Je me rends compte que le changement va être difficile. Je suis dans un écosystème Apple et il sera difficile de sortir de ce schéma.

Je suis complètement dépendant d'un majeur et je ne maitrise plus mes données, photos et mail.

Aujourd'hui, le point noir est la tablette. Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour un nouvel OS pour mes iPad. J'étudie ZORIN OS, mais je ne pense pas que cela avance.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2019)

J'ai la chance de ne pas être intéressé par les tablettes 

Pour la messagerie, il y a pléthore de solutions autres qu'Apple. Mais si tu comptes garder ta messagerie chez Apple, c'est tout à fait possible puisqu'il y a une interface standard (IMAP/SMTP).


----------

